# Major cell phone outage today



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...reporting-widespread-cell-service-outages.amp
With Uber and Lyft relying on this, drivers and passengers may not be able to do rides.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Wait. You are telling us that no sooner have the passengers begun to return, that the core service that carries passenger requests for a ride just bonked out? And you are saying this with a straight face?

Kirk to Enterprise. Beam me up Scotty. This planet sucks.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I had issues making calls all day... TMobile. Guess this explains it..


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The link above doesn't work... more info from another site...

https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/15/...calls-failing-down-phone-networks-us-carriers


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

There were quite a few reports that day that estimated this to be a massive denial of service attack. Turned out to be TMobile.

https://www.infosecurity-magazine.com/news/global-ddos-tmobile/


----------

